# The official post your computers picture thread!



## Quake2owns (Feb 5, 2006)

In this thread i want everyone with pictures of their computer to post one and their specs , so i will start here's my computers!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/doom3owns/b198954e.jpg
3200+ athlon 64 winchester
dfi lanparty nf4 sli-dr 
2gb pc3200 corsair 
650 watt silverstone sli certified psu
bfg tech 7800 gtx 256 mb
zalman vf700 cu
cheap 20 dollar asiapro case.
thermaltake thermalboost heatsink
40 gb  ide western digital hardrive 5200 rpm 
2 80 mm case fans
samsung cd burner 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/doom3owns/d08d1d88.jpg
3800+ athlon 64 venice.
ECS ka1 mvp extreme 
2gb pc4000 cruicial 
ati radeon x1800xtpe 
thermalright xp-90c 92 mm cheap fan
20 dollar cheap asiapro case 
40 gb seagate 5200 rpm hdd 
lite on dvd-rw 
2 80 mm case fans .
600 watt lonestar psu.


----------



## Steven B (Feb 5, 2006)

hold on you dont have processors?


----------



## Quake2owns (Feb 5, 2006)

Steven B said:
			
		

> hold on you dont have processors?


ohh yea LOL, thx


----------



## mex (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is mine sorry its a bit messy just to busy to keep it tidy.

http://williammillott.bulldoghome.com/photos/BDRES/williammillott_bulldoghome_com/


----------



## trog100 (Feb 5, 2006)

Arctic Cooling Rev.2 ATI 5
Zalman CNPS9500-LED Aero Flower
Coolermaster Neon LED 80mm Fans
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
Abit AX8 via chipset motherboard
OcUK Value 2GB (2x1GB) PC3200 184pin DDR Memory Dual Channel
Sapphire ATI Radeon X800 GTO² 256MB DDR3 
Jeantech Arctic JN120F-600AP12V2 power supply
80 and 120 maxtor drives.. plus usb externals..
usual DVD burner
TV card
i-cute case
some little led spotlights
saitek wireless joystick
linksys router
some sounds
bits and bobs
wireless rechargable mouse and keyboard
armchair to opererate from.. he he..

http://www.cavecom.com/cave/ubb/Forum1/HTML/001054.html

trog


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey, Trog..

It looks like your Zalman is mounted sideways... did you do that on purpose?


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 5, 2006)

Link to mine is in my signature.

Nice systems everybody.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 5, 2006)

WTF,

Your system is pretty sweet, man. Though you gotta do something about that monitor...


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 5, 2006)

I like my CRT, it runs great specs, it's just big.

Although if you'd like to buy me a 2005fpw I'd be much obliged.  Seeing as though I'd rather put my money into souping up my car and I don't have $500 to spare for one of those.


----------



## gygabite (Feb 5, 2006)

WOW, very nice computer!My one is really ugly..


----------



## zOaib (Feb 5, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> Arctic Cooling Rev.2 ATI 5
> Zalman CNPS9500-LED Aero Flower
> Coolermaster Neon LED 80mm Fans
> AMD Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
> ...




my zalman 9500 is also mounted the same way , will post my pics soon !


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 5, 2006)

I mounted mine so it blows right out the back of the case.  Plus air is pulled by my 120mm case fan. It looks like yours just hits the top of your graphics card. I suppose thats okay. Also it would seem to be working against the fans in your psu. The Zalman and the PSU are trying to grab the same air, resulting in diminished airflow to both. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 5, 2006)

"It looks like your Zalman is mounted sideways... did you do that on purpose?"

yes mostly so i could see the pretty blue led on the top.. he he he.. it all kinda glows bluey green in real life.. the camera flash totally hides the effect..

it does blow down on the back of the grfx card and help cool the memory.. seems to work okay the case only runs about 1.5c over room ambient with the side on.. 

i would normally blow hot air upwards but broke the rule in this case.. he he

blowing towards the back of the case would have been fighting the two rear fans which blow in.. 

trog


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting. I've never thought to use rear fans as intakes. But where does your case exhaust?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 5, 2006)

i rely on the power supply to do that.. i also had a 80mm fan mounted in the top center of the case blowing out.. i exhaust out of the top cos thats where the hot air wants to go anyways.. 

i have a basic principle of in down the bottom and out at the top.. my top center fan has been removed cos it hit the modular power cable plugs.. warm air still passes out thru the empty fan grill.. it dosnt seem to have bothered things not having that fan..

trog

ps.. one thing i dont have an explantion for is via chipsets for some reason dont generate all the heat that nvidia ones do.. i think that helps in my case.. all my fans are volted right down and nothing seems to suffer from it.. my last machine sounded like a bloody aircon unit.. this one runs pretty near silent..


----------



## gygabite (Feb 5, 2006)

The upper rear fans blows air in, the under exhausts the raising hot air from the grfx-card and the vga exhausts, too.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 5, 2006)

well, that sounds like a pretty good setup. I always sort of liked the idea of have an exhaust on the top. In at the bottom, out the top. When I get home later I'll take a pic of my Seltzertron5000ST. I use a coolermaster centurian 5 case. the entire front panel is mesh aluminum with a filter material behind it. I have a 120mm, an 80m fan, and the psu fan all blowing out. All other vents have been sealed shut with electrical tap. Therefore, the only way for air to get in is for it to get sucked through the front bezel.


----------



## zOaib (Feb 5, 2006)

here is of mine !
 




























also note that i used the alien heads of my alienware case for the fan grills , the diamond cut steel look coemes from a special vinyl i bought which i applied from outside of the acrylic case , in the pictures and actually in real they look like real steel plates until u actually touch them n see what they really are , this case is differently done than the one i posted in case mod gallery !


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, that's a sweet rig. Fine piece of work.


----------



## gygabite (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice colours and trancparancy effects!But 3 harddrives?


----------



## mex (Feb 5, 2006)

Zoaib i get this page fault on your links

The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later


----------



## zOaib (Feb 5, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Nice colours and trancparancy effects!But 3 harddrives?



one is in PATA ( with OS )

2 are in raid 0 for games !


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 5, 2006)

Does RAID really help with games? Like with loading or something? And why wouldn't you want the OS on a RAID 0 logical drive? I would figure that RAID would enable programs to be loaded more quickly into memory. Am I wrong?


----------



## zOaib (Feb 5, 2006)

mex said:
			
		

> Zoaib i get this page fault on your links
> 
> The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later




yeah , free webpages only give us small bandwith for files , it will refresh in an hour . sucks i know !


----------



## zOaib (Feb 5, 2006)

naseltzer said:
			
		

> Does RAID really help with games? Like with loading or something? And why wouldn't you want the OS on a RAID 0 logical drive? I would figure that RAID would enable programs to be loaded more quickly into memory. Am I wrong?



i wouldnt put OS on raid 0 (from experience) cause if u have some surge in your power supply , if one hardrive in raid 0 screws up u end up losing some repairable to all data , so i keep my OS on one primary drive with all window related programs and software , since my 120gb 7200rpm with 8mb cache it loads up windows exceptionally fast !

games work better in raid 0 because raid uses the 8 mb cache for each drive and combines it so i am getting a 16mb cache working at the same time , and since it splits data on 2 drives its access time increases aswell !


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 5, 2006)

zOaib said:
			
		

> here is of mine !
> 
> 
> www.geocities.com/animania2006/P1010427.JPG
> ...



That looks so much better than your Alienware case. Did you cut that diamondplate yourself?


----------



## zOaib (Feb 6, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> That looks so much better than your Alienware case. Did you cut that diamondplate yourself?



yeppers !!


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 6, 2006)

*Here's my baby!*

Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you.. the Seltzertron 5000 ST (Silent Turbo)  


http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040912.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040903.jpg
All case fans, and the PSU as well, blow out. All other vents are sealed. Therefore, all air gets sucked right through the front. there is also an 80mm case fan in the front bottom (behind the power button) that sucks air in. It's running at 7v.


----------



## zOaib (Feb 6, 2006)

naseltzer said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you.. the Seltzertron 5000 ST (Silent Turbo)
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040915.jpg
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040912.jpg
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040908.jpg
> ...




thats a nice cooler master case , my friend has it with a side window in it !


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 6, 2006)

naseltzer said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you.. the Seltzertron 5000 ST (Silent Turbo)
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040915.jpg
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040912.jpg
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/naseltzer/P1040908.jpg
> ...


How about some pictures of that 2005fpw?


----------



## newmodder (Feb 6, 2006)

*heres mine*

specs to the left


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## naseltzer (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats a pretty tight system. Is that windows vista? 64 bit or 32? How do games run on it?

N


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 6, 2006)

its just a vista visual pack (theme)
there are billion vista pack on the web


----------



## G.T (Feb 7, 2006)

See sig links and specs for well, umm, specs.


----------



## gygabite (Feb 7, 2006)

*I have cleaned the wires more...*

I have cleaned the wires more...


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 7, 2006)

this red cable is the sata cable?
you shouldnt have tighten this way.it suffers like this.


----------



## gygabite (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes its a SATA, but how else to put it?


----------



## evil bill (Feb 8, 2006)

not the best pics actually, but you get the idea. I have replaced the PSU with the Tagan 480w Black Edition, and upgraded to an x580 PRO sinceI took these pictures


----------



## biggiegc (Feb 20, 2006)

Motherboard: Lanparty 925x-t2

Graphics: Saphirre Radeon, x800 gto2, unlocked with 16 pipelines

RAM: Paired Kingston 2 x 512

CPU: P4, 3.2 Ghz, with Zalman cooling system, 9500 series fan. (the correct way up!)

PSU: Hiper R Series (blue mirror shine finish, forgot model number!)

IDE Components:
DVD Writer, HL Electronics 40 speed
DVD Rom, Sony 40 Speed

Case: A Top X Blade, Black with Blue LEDs, incorporating 3 case fans, 1x12cm, and 2x8 cm

HDD: SATA HDD, 160 gig, seagate, 7200 RPM.


----------



## sefu (Feb 20, 2006)

This is my rig, i was working a lot at the wire managemt, and is runing fine at 3.9 Ghz. and DDR 800.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 20, 2006)

pretty nice, man. We have the same speakers. Like the copper ram sinks, too. I tried to stick some copper sinks on my 7800gt, but it didn't work out. 7800 only has ram chips on the underside, and I couldn't find any frag tape strong enough to hold the damn heavy copper on! L A M E. 

Oh, you sould get a pci slot exhaust fan.That way that side intake will suck air in, your video card will grab it and cool your card, then the hot air would get blasted out the back. 

Fantastic wire management. Mine is a mess, but I can't seem to do anything about it.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 20, 2006)

check out my sweet copper heatsinks on my desklamp.  maybe i can overclock it?


----------



## OOTay (Feb 20, 2006)

Ya i bet you overclock that thing to put out 15 million candlepower lmao... Ill have to take some pics of my rig later.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 22, 2006)

lol nice light, ill bet it keeps cool as a mofo


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2006)

dude ull pinch like 5000 candle power out of that with only like 800W nice dude put a fan over it and maybe 5200


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 22, 2006)

sefu said:
			
		

> This is my rig, i was working a lot at the wire managemt, and is runing fine at 3.9 Ghz. and DDR 800.



Very nice setup bro, I LIKE....now if you can take me to the forest where you chopped up them poor trees for that desk now would you...lol j/k!


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 22, 2006)

*My Rig...*

*CPU:* AMD64 3000+ Venice @2.5GHz 1.5vcore
*CPU Cooling:* Stock HSF
*Motherboard:* DFI LanParty NF4-D
*RAM:* 2x512 OCZ EL DDR400 @250MHz DDR500 2252 3.5vdimm
*Graphics:* Sapphire X1900XT @700/800
*Sound Card:* Sound Blaster Audigy Gamer
*Hard Drive:* WD Caviar WD400 SATA
*CD/DVD Drive:* NEC 3120A DVD-RW
*Monitor:* Viewsonic A90f+ 19" CRT (POS)
*Input:* Logitech MX3100 Series
*Speakers:* Creative T5400 5.1 sound system
*Power Supply:* OCZ ModStream 520
*Case:* Mid-Size Aluminum Case

*Side Case:*




_*X1900XT: R580 w/1.1ns*_ 




*3DMark05:* 11236
*3DMark06:* 5148
!!!!!!!*UPDATE*!!!!!!
*3000+ Venice @2.7GHz Memory at 245Mhz DDR471 2252 and X1900XT @700/1.6GHz*

3DMark06


----------



## sefu (Feb 22, 2006)

Love the video card, great scores in 3Dmark, how is the OCZ power suply, is silent runing hot?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 22, 2006)

Is 5148 the 3Dmark 06 score for your X1900 or another card?


----------



## sefu (Feb 22, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Is 5148 the 3Dmark 06 score for your X1900 or another card?


hahha you'r funy, can't you read, of course is   his VGA, and wat is with that cpuz , im on floor lafing now


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 22, 2006)

The OCZ 520 Modstream is okay but all i've been playing so far with this setup is COD and not the second edition yet to see how my rail amps are doing. So far they are only going down to at least 11.99 on the 12v rail. Yes, it's silent and it doesn't get hot at all. That score you see above the update is my X1900XT @650/775 frequencies and my 3000+ @2.5GHz.

Note:sefu be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atomic77 (Mar 6, 2006)

AMD Athlon Xp 3000+ 2.10 GHZ 
Motherboard: ASUS A7V8X-LA 
Cooling: HP PAVILLION A510N STANDARD CASE FAN. 
Memory: 512 mb DDR SDRAM PC2700 
Video Card: Asus ATI Raedon A9550 GE 128mb DDR SDRAM AGP. 
Harddisk: 120GB Ultra DMA 7200RPM 
CD/DVD Drive: 16x max speed DVD-ROM 48x24x48x max speed CD-RW 
CRT/LCD Model: HP Pavilon mx75 
Case: Hp Pavilion a510n 
Sound Card: Reatek AC97 Integrated 
PSU: 250w Standard HP Pavillion a510n PSU 
Software: Windows  XP SP2
Creative Speakers
HP 3420 Deskjet Printer
Hp 3670 scanjet scanner.


----------



## 1Strive (Mar 9, 2006)

I will have to get some pics when my new case gets here.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 10, 2006)

sefu said:
			
		

> hahha you'r funy, can't you read, of course is   his VGA, and wat is with that cpuz , im on floor lafing now




I don't know why I typed that.  Seemed logical at the time... I guess I need you to teach me how to read  .


----------



## drade (Mar 14, 2006)

By the way atomic I absolutely love your set up right next to the stairs its cool. I have a huge desk but yea its dumb


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2006)

*heres mine*













pics are poo but best i had at the time,am getting a new cam soon so will post more.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 22, 2006)

Those are some damn beefy water lines you've got there. Nice rig.


----------



## newmodder (Mar 24, 2006)

*My Rig*

Here are a couple of new pics with the twin Zalman's on my 6600 gt's sli.


----------



## drade (Mar 24, 2006)

Absolutely love it! 10


----------



## newmodder (Mar 24, 2006)

notice the wear marks on the desk from the mouse..that s from hours of bfs and cod2...lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2006)

*new pics*

































the pump should be ok like this guys?.i'm just makig some new mounting plates from perspex for the pump.it is mounted at the bottom under the 3.5" drive bays.it is in front of the bottom 120mm fan to keep the pump cool.all the fans run on 7v,the ones on the rad are 7v/12v switchable.


----------



## drade (Mar 24, 2006)

My other computer has the pump somewhat like that, its been like that for mounths, its actually being held by to screws with nuts, because there is specail siding i put on it with very small wholes, the screw going on it and the nuts under the siding. I think it looks fine to me. Pictures arent the clearist by the way  nothing to complain about just a little hard to see.


----------



## Yin (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice rigs people
well heres mine
u can jst look at my system spec on the left to see my stuff









Some of these pics are a bit old, Ive fixed the cables up a bit since then

im waiting on some UV lights and led, dam post office lost it or something


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Apr 2, 2006)

inside of my case


----------



## LowRider (Apr 4, 2006)

hi guys this is my first time to post something here....






*[ Processor ]*
AMD Sempron 2800 (64Bit) with * Modded Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu LED with TT's UFO3 Green Blades*

*[ Motherboard ]*
ASRock K8Upgrade-NF3

*[ Memory ]*
1GB Geil DDR400 (2 x 512)

*[ Video ]*
ATI Radeon 9550 Extreme Edition
Pinnacle PCTV TV-Tuner Card with Remote

*[ Monitor ]*
17" Samsung 793F Flat Monitor

*[ Audio ]*
Built-In 7.1 Audio
Philips 5.1 MMS260 Speaker System

*[ LAN ]*
Built-In LAN

*[ Hard Drive(s) ]*
2 x 80GB Seagate Barracuda SATA
1 x 40GB Seagate Barracuda ATA
1 x 40GB Travelstar External with Enclosure

*[ Optical Drive(s) ]*
1 x Pioneer DVR-110 16x Dual Format / Layer ( DVD-RAM r/w )

*[ Removable Drive(s) ]*
1 x 1.44 Floppy Disk Drive

*[ Casing / PSU ]*
Modded Case named Big Red
HEC 480W ACE Power

*[ Input Devices ]*
1 x xpc Optical Mouse (wired)
1 x ordinary Multimedia Keyoard (wired)
1 x Dilong Game Pad with Shock
1 x Saitek X45 Flight Stick

*[ Accessories ]*
1 x Pair 4" Sunbeam Blue CCFL
1 x Coolermaster Aerogate II Fan Controller
1 x Pair 80mm Sunbeam LED Fans
1 x 80mm Akasa LED Fan
1 x LED Temp Display (Amber)
1 x HDD Front Panel Cooler
1 x HDD UV Blue Round Cable
1 x FDD UV Blue Round Cable
2 x SATA UV Blue Cable

*[ Mods ]*
Case: Window
Case: Paint Exterior [Show Room Red]
Case: Paint Interior [Flat Black]
Case: Front Panel Meshed with Intake Blowhole

*[ Gallery ]*


----------



## Wstinkbait (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## zOaib (Apr 4, 2006)

Wstinkbait said:
			
		

>



    sweeet !


----------



## drade (Apr 4, 2006)

im amazed you should come on here more often and give feedback or ideas on pc's omg that is such a nice COMPUTER! I love it!!!!! two thumbs up and tounge out  best ive seen in a while.



How long did that take you


----------



## computertechy (Apr 4, 2006)

OMG are u shitting me that is a f****** damn SWEEEEET!!!! RIG

my rig http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/219


----------



## Wstinkbait (Apr 4, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> How long did that take you



About 3 months, Spent more time waiting for parts than actual work. And waiting for my checkbook to recover, total cost , around $7500.00


----------



## D_o_S (Apr 4, 2006)

Wstinkbait said:
			
		

> About 3 months, Spent more time waiting for parts than actual work. And waiting for my checkbook to recover, total cost , around $7500.00



That's a very nice rig you got there, any mods done to the Vapo? Is that a different compressor I see?


----------



## Wstinkbait (Apr 4, 2006)

No big ones. Compressor is stock R404A. I replaced the condenser fan with the same model only adding RPM feedback, Stock fan did not have feedback even though the Chill Control supports it. Added blow hole fan and CCFL light grills. I put temp sensors on the Condenser, Compressor and upper case air. Also put windows on all sides of the upper chassis and replaced the left panel with a full plexi sheet (not shown). The huge 1 kw psu would not fit inside the case, so it went on the outside leaving me plenty of room to Pelt the crossfire cards.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 4, 2006)

pelt cooled and stock on the cards? now thats a first. lol
it's odd your 05 score is a hair above mine but your 06 score is quite a bit larger, wierd check it out

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1920402
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=188552

have you tried ocing the cards? sems you could hit 16k in 05 on a set of pelt cooled x1800xt's


----------



## drade (Apr 4, 2006)

Well for one thing I have that same mouse and pad  


RAZER owns


----------



## Wstinkbait (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, I have a hard time getting the 3Dmark programs to run in crossfire mode period. 702/810 with 1.35v  core and MV @ 2.16v Is what runs stable. Still tiring to find the magic combination. ATItool is useless for overclocking any more so its just trial and error. However most games and 3D programs run fine in crossfire. I get board with running the damn bench's over and over so after awhile I just quit and go play games. lol


----------



## computertechy (Apr 6, 2006)

amen brother!!! LOL


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 6, 2006)

that makes sense, lol your rig is pimpin anyways and I guess the extra performance would be merely bragging rights, there nothing that rig won't play as is.


----------



## evil bill (Jun 26, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> pelt cooled and stock on the cards? now thats a first. lol
> it's odd your 05 score is a hair above mine but your 06 score is quite a bit larger, wierd check it out
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1920402
> ...



lol Im such a dullard - I clicked on this and thought "wow, he's compared this to the the exact same system as me, what a coincidence". Then of course I realised I was already logged into ORB and it WAS my sysytem it was comparing.    *retreats to a darkened room, contemplates thinking things through a bit more*


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2006)

hmm.....maybe i'll put some pics up of prowler...got some cosmetics to change first tho.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ive built 2 computer and they look like hell compared to these. Wow those are super nice how did you keep your wife from killing you while you tweaked and built these bad boys. My wifed almost killed me twice the last time. My main problem is wire control and getting parts that acutually work like they say they do. Is  it better to use a full tower case for more room when building a water cooled system?


----------



## Wstinkbait (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes that is a problem, lol. I have confiscated the kitchen table to work on them and she's not a happy camper. Just give her an ABC catalog and the credit card to keep her quite.


----------



## Demon_82 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm waiting for a 600w Xion PSU to finish it, that's why I have the cables not very organized, but until then it's what I have:

Processor: Intel Pentium 4 HT Prescott 3.00E GHz @ 3.50GHz (SL7E4, FSB 233MHz, 1'36v)
Cooler: Zalman CNPS 9500 LED
RAM: 4x Kingston Valueram 512 MB DDR400 @ 386Mhz 5:4, 2'5-3-3-7, 2'6v, dual channel
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-8IPE1000-G Rev 3, i865PE chipset
Graphic card: ASUS V9999GT/TD nVidia GeForce 6800GT 256MB AGP 8x 350MHz/1000MHz @ 415MHz/1160MHz
Case: COLORSit ATX-G8015C-4IN1 C46 (2x 8cm fan included + 4x 8cm fan added) 
Sound card: Realtek AC'97 onboard
Screen: LG Studioworks E700B 17"
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 80GB IDE, Maxtor 300GB IDE
DVDRAM: LG GSA-4160B
DVD: LG GDR-8162B
OS: Windows XP Professional SP2
Power supply: (COLORSit 400U SPD 500w)
Joystick: Thrustmaster Top Gun Afterburner II


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the complement on my set up. The pic is a little old now cuz I just recently added a Razer copperhead mouse to my system and also changed to a fx5200 video card.






This picture is my new mouse though.


----------



## Wstinkbait (Jul 11, 2006)

Copperhead rules, I'll never use another mouse. Just wish it had the buttons from the diamondback, the side buttons are a little hard to reach.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 11, 2006)

It's a little messy, I haven't had time to arrange my wires or clean my desk. My specs are over <---- there. The side fan is LED and it has a LED system in the front portholes at the bottom. I really love the way the drives attach inside, it uses a quick connect system that dosen't require screws. It had one for the cards, but I took it off because my X1800 wouldn't fit under it.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 11, 2006)

*Posted these in another thread, per request (Zekhraminator was curious)*

See subject-line/title above, & the photos below (not the best, kind of rushed because of request).

*My LATEST system, details in signature below: "THE DOOMSDAY MACHINE"*






Thus, "the mystery ends" on what my system in my signature looks like etc.!

(As is, it could use some work on "aesthetics"! I still need to learn to hide cables better, imo @ least... some of the ones in the gallery lately? WAY way neater!)

Also, E.G.-> I have to add cold cathode lights (2 imo top & bottom), a new lit fan (replacing my top rear exhaust 120mm/5" fan you see now in the TOP photograph) I have just picked up, & I have to dust that lower set of fans that hookup near the Promise 128mb RAM EEC type Caching RAID 0 Controller (w/ Intel SuperIO chip onboard).

*The ONLY part that remains, has yet to be released to the public: The DDRDrive x1 PCI-e ramdisk board:*






Replacing the CENATEK SSD you see in the bottom (top photo) of my current system & so I can put it back where it came from, my 2nd P4 3.2ghz SQLServer2005/IIS6.x ASP.NET-VB.NET development lab rig...

Better bus (PCI-e x1 vs. PCI 2.2) & ram types (DDR1, vs PC-133 SDRAM) used, & thus, faster performer (seeks are still unreal on the older CENATEK "RocketDrive" though, & defrags in less than 1 second though on this one even)!



That? That will be the "icing on this rig's cake" imo...

APK

P.S.=> *An OLDER SYSTEM I posted here about (GeForce4 Ti4600 "radical mod" I did is in it (posted it in another thread in fact), old DualCPU Pentium III 1ghz rig)*






You guys can see, you've been a "GOOD INFLUENCE" on me, as I used to build what I call "sleeper rods" (hotrodding is in my blood, lol, & where the term comes from) that were messes inside, but FLEW... apk


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are a few of mine.

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d14/BLACKTRUCKRYDER/LCDMod2.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d14/BLACKTRUCKRYDER/IMAG0005.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d14/BLACKTRUCKRYDER/IMAG0003-1.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d14/BLACKTRUCKRYDER/IMAG0002-1.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d14/BLACKTRUCKRYDER/IMAG0001-1.jpg

Enjoy!


----------

